# WNBA Within Denver's Reach



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> "Given how much girls and women are playing sports and how much sports are a part of their lives, the climate has very much changed over the last decade," Ackerman said. "We feel like the winds are at our backs."
> 
> She points to last month's NCAA women's championship game between Connecticut and Tennessee, which drew a 4.3 rating on ESPN (3.8 million viewers), highest in the cable network's history for a basketball telecast. For now, Ackerman has her sights set on expanding the eight-year-old league, with Denver a possibility.
> 
> "We think Denver's a very good candidate for the WNBA," Ackerman said. "There's clearly a base there of interest in large part because of what happened already in the collegiate and high school levels."


[Link]


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

That's strange.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tommycatluvsme</b>!
> That's strange.


Why?


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

That's not strange. Even IF Denver would be in the West and the East currently have less teams, I heard somewhere some time ago that Minnesota was to join the Eastern Conference. I don't know why that came to mind, but I heard somewhere.

Anyway, I would also love to see a team in Tennessee.

- Jovany


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?


I'm surprised they mentioned Denver of all cities.


----------



## tommycatluvsme (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jov_brien</b>!
> That's not strange. Even IF Denver would be in the West and the East currently have less teams, I heard somewhere some time ago that Minnesota was to join the Eastern Conference. I don't know why that came to mind, but I heard somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, I would also love to see a team in Tennessee.
> ...


Tennessee should get a team.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

How is the WNBA team in Connecticut doing? I think that will be the determining factor if Tennessee will get a team.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Connecticut team is doing fairly well. They have been SOLD OUT for weeks for the May 22nd game. 

I think they will do OK with their attendance lower than most teams. They are trying to get people to their casinos and are using nationally televised games to let people know they are around.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Hey Guys,

What other non-NBA city do you all would like to see a WNBA team in other than TN? What about a team somewhere VA?

Also, do you think that Cleveland, Portland, Utah, Miami, or Orlando will get another shot anytime soon?

Jovany


----------

